# My Christmas Elves!



## Ronni (Dec 12, 2021)

Ron and one of his grandsons starting on the tree decorations!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2021)

Adorable photos, Ronni   They did such a good job on the tree!


----------



## Ronni (Dec 12, 2021)

Keegan thought it was so funny to hang ornaments from Papa‘a butt!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2021)

LOL!


----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)

Looks like a special day! I really love your tree!


----------



## Remy (Dec 13, 2021)

That's a lovely room. Cozy.


----------

